# Hospital Baptism - A Dying Wish



## APuritansMind (Aug 6, 2009)

A friend of mine from high school, who attended a church other than mine, died two weeks ago from complications of diabetes. He was scheduled to be baptized (Southern Baptist congregation), but instead went into the hospital - never to leave (he was removed from dialysis on Wednesday, baptised on Thursday, and died on Friday). Please see his story:

Suffolk News-Herald | An unusual blessing in the birthing center

What do you think about his hospital baptism in front of friends and family?
Would sprinkling suffice (even for Baptists) in a case such as this?


----------



## William Price (Aug 6, 2009)

How wonderful!

I am not a proponent of sprinkling baptism, so I cannot say if sprinkling would be acceptable. I am in almost tears when I read the story though. He wanted to obey the command, even that close to death. May all find that kind of dedication to God in all we do.


----------



## PointingToChrist (Aug 6, 2009)

Mr. Myers,

If your friend was known by the Lord, he was saved.

I'm slightly confused by the article. It seems that he was immersed in water, or is that incorrect? And it seems the pastor was there. Is your question rhetorical? Or is it that the baptism was performed not in front of a church congregation?

The criminal on the cross whom Jesus said will be saved did not seemed to be baptized. We cannot say for certain, but it seems as though he came to faith very close to death. He had no ability to be baptized, nor immersed on the cross.

If a person comes to Christ and is hit by a truck before being baptized, does that prevent his salvation?

God commands us to be baptized, but it is not such a thing that can be unforgiven if the person is unable and thus preclude our salvation. There is only one unforgivable sin: blasphemy against the Holy Spirit. The absence of this outward work will not stop the Father from saving us.


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 6, 2009)

APuritansMind said:


> What do you think about his hospital baptism in front of friends and family?
> Wonderful.
> 
> Would sprinkling suffice (even for Baptists) in a case such as this?
> No, it seems they have just set the example by their full immersion.



Just my 2cents


----------



## jogri17 (Aug 6, 2009)

Historically reformed and baptist churches prefer it to be witnessed by the congregation but have always been flexible for extra ordinary circumstances. Many Irish presbyterian baptisms were held in homes to prevent the idea of sacramentalism as beleived by the Roman church.


----------



## APuritansMind (Aug 6, 2009)

PointingToChrist said:


> Mr. Myers,
> 
> I'm slightly confused by the article. It seems that he was immersed in water, or is that incorrect? And it seems the pastor was there. Is your question rhetorical? Or is it that the baptism was performed not in front of a church congregation?



Mitch, 

He was fully immersed, I was just wondering about any thoughts concerning immersion (place, method, witnesses) when there are special circumstances involved.


----------



## Iconoclast (Aug 6, 2009)

If the person was not able to be immersed, I would think that sprinkling or pouring would be fine, in that the obediance to the command to be baptized was more important than a legalistic adherance to the mode.
Would you say that an adult in a padeo church who has used a different mode has not obeyed the command to believe and be baptized?
If you believe that a padeo has not been properly baptized because of the mode,would you also refuse them the Lord's table?
Salvation is not dependant upon a mode, but rather upon the work of the Spirit. That being said I do believe immersion to be the correct mode.


----------

